# Adobe Photoshop CS 2 FREE



## Justman1020 (Jan 7, 2013)

I KNow the software is like 10 years old, but still, might be helpful for people who don't have a current copy of photoshop, Adobe is GIVING AWAY photoshop CS 2 for free right now for mac and Pc.

https://www.adobe.com/cfusion/entitlement/index.cfm?pid=4485850&e=cs2_downloads


----------



## KmH (Jan 7, 2013)

3rd of 3 (so far) but no replies so like the1st one posted - closed.


----------

